
The Math Ceiling: Where’s your cognitive breaking point? - ColinWright
http://mathwithbaddrawings.com/2015/04/08/the-math-ceiling-wheres-your-cognitive-breaking-point/
======
cgearhart
That's a very interesting perspective - although I think the futon analogy
distracts from the central hypothesis. It does not bode well for the efficacy
of test-heavy teaching strategies if prioritizing knowing how to "do" over
understanding undermines future learning. However, it is a much harder problem
to measure and assess understanding.

